# SF Boise Canyon New Rapids



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Correction: the submerged log above Fiddler Creek Rapid is on the right, not the left.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## AlanS (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for posting; that's the first video or photos I've seen of it. Looks pretty intense.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy to help! There's a good video that shows kayakers running Buffalo Creek, but I think still pictures combined with video can help show some of the details that video alone fails to capture. It's a strange run with 2 distinct personalities now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Outlaw, thanks for the post. Hoping to get on it soon and see for the first time.
Ted


----------



## Fish on 4 me (Jul 6, 2015)

here's a good raft POV video

https://vimeo.com/130233142

And a phone vid of what could go wrong


----------



## SaturnRafts (Feb 25, 2009)

*Your New Videos*

Thanks guys for the detailed videos and summary. Paddle rafting it tomorrow so we'll see how it looks at 1850cfs.


----------

